# 2011 National Reptile Breeders Expo



## travisc

National Reptile Breeders Expo [NRBE]
Aug 19-21, 2011

Well I didn't know what section to put this in so in the Southeast section it goes!

National Reptile Breeders' Expo homepage

Figured it was time to start a thread on this event. I've been going to the NRBE every year since '99 no matter where in the country I lived. Over the last 6-7 years it has been more of a yearly reunion for me and I've made some great friends along the way. Being an equal-opportunity herper, I have spent many of my years keeping/breeding snakes. However, the last few years, darts have taken the spotlight with me.

So let us know the following. Are you attending? Are you vending? Are you willing to bring frogs for pre-sale or for sale at an off-site location like a room at the Hilton? I think we could round up a nice community of dart froggers who would be willing to do that. It would amaze you at how many off location sales take place at the show. I've made many sales in the past with the title "For pickup at NRBE".

I will be attending [Friday thru Sunday] and I know of two others in my area that will be there as show attendees. I'll be enjoying the snakes as much as the frogs. I am sure most of the Florida PDF keepers will be there. Willing to bet a good portion of the darts will sell on Saturday.


----------



## Vinnner

Ill be attending. Getting up there early sat morning and staying at the hilton. Will def be looking for some frogs and froggers! Not sure if ill have anything to bring but never know!

Vinny


----------



## baita83

I will be there not sure which day yet I have been a few times and it is always a lot of fun. Hoping there will be a few cool frogs there but it is normally mostly snakes and geckos.


----------



## JimO

Last year was my first and there were probably a half dozen vendors with darts, including Bill Schwinn and Marcus from SNDF.

I'll only be able to attend on Sunday. But, late Sunday when people are packing up, you can get some great deals. One vendor had a bunch of Exo-Terra light fixtures that he was probably selling at cost. I picked up the last three two-bulb fixtures for $15 each. There was another vendor with lots of cork bark and I got 10 lbs for $5/lb. That was a steal. None of those folks want to haul stuff home if they don't have to, especially the larger equipment and accessories.


----------



## baita83

oh yeah I forgot last year the wood selection was incredible I will have to save some money for that


----------



## Bonobo

Can't wait for this! It will be my first time.. I will be driving up from Tampa for the day. Will be looking for different pumilio morphs.. Anybody have any?


----------



## Paul G

I think I'm going to pass this year. The vendor turnout was bad last year and to my understanding there will be no dartfrog/frog vendors at all this year. (Unless you count triple L)


----------



## eldalote2

OMG Travis I hate you! You beat me to making this thread. 

I will still be going.


----------



## zBrinks

Josh's Frogs is planning on going . . .


----------



## markpulawski

I iwll be going as well, checking out some day gecko's, the Rep Room had a great selection of those last year. Too bad none of the Florida people don't raise Bearded Dragons, I would have loved to pick up one of those at the Florida meet...I would have called it Hobnobbin!


----------



## eldalote2

Mark, your sarcasm makes me happy.


----------



## JimO

Seems to me there were some beardies running around at the meet - or maybe they were brown anoles. I can't remember.


markpulawski said:


> I iwll be going as well, checking out some day gecko's, the Rep Room had a great selection of those last year. Too bad none of the Florida people don't raise Bearded Dragons, I would have loved to pick up one of those at the Florida meet...I would have called it Hobnobbin!


----------



## markpulawski

JimO said:


> Seems to me there were some beardies running around at the meet - or maybe they were brown anoles. I can't remember.


There may have a been a few...but were any worthy of the moniker Hobnobbin...King of the Elfin Beardies!....I think not.


----------



## JimO

Perhaps not as juvies, but a couple had potential. One might have had the makings of a red beard (like me).


markpulawski said:


> There may have a been a few...but were any worthy of the moniker Hobnobbin...King of the Elfin Beardies!....I think not.


----------



## Vinnner

so is anyone going up for the entire weekend? 

Im staying there sat nite at the hotel and def think we should do a mini meet up to "talk frog" and down some cold ones....just an idea?

Vinny


----------



## travisc

I will be there for the entire weekend and I am game! I started out as a snake guy and that will still be in my blood. I am mainly there to see many old friends. Oh, and frosty cold beverages sounds like a wonderful idea!

We'll be staying a little bit offsite this year [since '99 we've stayed right at the Hilton] but I will have my truck so anyone planning a get together just let me know! I'll PM my phone number when the time nears!


----------



## GSXR_MURRHEE

I want to go, but don't think I'll have the funds or free time  .


----------



## zBrinks

If anyone wants to meet up and talk frogs, count me in! Josh and I will be down there.


----------



## Vinnner

Zbrinks, 

Are you guys vending or just attending?

Vinny


----------



## zBrinks

We will be vending.


----------



## eldalote2

Yay! I am excited to meet the Josh's frogs crew. I am also down for a mini frog meeting.


----------



## zBrinks

Could someone local suggest a place (bar or the like) to meet up?


----------



## travisc

Depends where you're staying. A lot of people just go downstairs to the Hilton hotel bar which is called Clocktower Lounge. Most people don't want to pay $6 a beer so they just bring a cooler and you will see groups of reptile people with their beers lounging outside. I would recommend just going to Publix and loading your cooler with beers and find a group to chill with. Lots of small get togethers in rooms take place. Most people just hang out by the pool at the Hilton. 

If you want to drop money, you can go to Legends Sports Bar which is right next to the Hilton. Most of the activity takes place at the Hilton.

Yes, and as Eldalote2 mentioned, Hog Heaven [BBQ joint] gets slammed right after the show ends on Saturday. I haven't missed a dinner there for 12 years straight. Not the most phenomenal food, but it's great place to see the "who's who" in the herp world.

Yes, froggers... You will go and get sick of Ball Pythons and Leopard Geckos... I'm sorry. It's just the harsh reality.


----------



## eldalote2

There is a BBQ place right outside of the Ocean Center. Can't miss it really. Might be pretty busy. There is also quite a few eat/drink places across the street from the Ocean Center called Ocean Walk. Then there's Winghouse... Pretty much like Hooters. 

I think I can see where we are going to meet already...


----------



## billschwinn

I thought the frog meeting was at Lollipops!


----------



## eldalote2

Hahaha If I would have known about lollipops, I would have suggested it. I only know about Soft Tails.


----------



## travisc

Bill.... 

Soft Tails in DeLand is worth the 18 mile drive.

EDIT: Eldalote2 beat me to it!


----------



## JimO

I'd love to meet up. Do you think any of your Leucs would be ready for me to pick them up?


zBrinks said:


> If anyone wants to meet up and talk frogs, count me in! Josh and I will be down there.


----------



## JimO

I haven't sold the four El Dorados that I've advertised for the past week or so. If they don't sell by next Tuesday, I can bring one or more to the Expo on Sunday if anyone is interested.


----------



## zBrinks

I think everyone should post what they'll have available, if anything. We'll have whatever is on the website at the time. Frog availability can be viewed here:

Pet frogs for sale | Josh's Frogs

If anyone would like anything, we'd be more than happy to hold it for them.


----------



## JimO

I also have several Nominant Variabilis froglets from 1 to 2 months OOTW.


----------



## eldalote2

This one is going to sound like a broken record...

1.0.0 azureiventris
0.0.3 cobalts
1.0.0 intermedius
and...... BEARDED DRAGONS! Kidding I am not bringing them.


----------



## baita83

I have cb golden mantellas available I should be at daytona on sat


----------



## eldalote2

I can also bring the same plants I had at the meeting. I think you wanted the heart shaped climber right Andy?


----------



## baita83

yeah I want some more of that climber just have to decide how much Ill contact you prior to it actually looks like Ill be in gainsville on the friday before


----------



## eldalote2

Ok sounds good. You are welcome to come over and see the zoo while you are in town as well.


----------



## JimO

I have to trim my ficus pumila, both standard and oak leafed if anybody wants any. It's free, but it's all from frog vivs and should be sanitized before use in any other vivs (I haven't had any disease issues, but some folks don't want plants from another's viv).


----------



## Vinnner

Ive got two new rivers from vanishing jewels line. I advertised them as a probable pair but am not 100% and judging by toe pad size could be two males. Either way looking for 150 for both or make me an offer for a single.

Pics are in the frog classifieds section

Vinny


----------



## markpulawski

I highly recommend JimO's free plants...after all he is coming from a city founded in 1565 (yea that's right I just got off the Ripley train), headed back to the 9:15 ghost train after a dip in the pool and a few Bud lts. At the Sawgrass Marriott with my 2 boys, man this place is nice.....especially for $89 night.
If anyone wants a great price on a St Bernard my cousin just got 1 into her shop, he is thuper cute!


----------



## Vinnner

New rivers are spoken for!

Thanks

Vinny


----------



## JimO

How many ficus cuttings for the St. Bernard? 



markpulawski said:


> I highly recommend JimO's free plants...after all he is coming from a city founded in 1565 (yea that's right I just got off the Ripley train), headed back to the 9:15 ghost train after a dip in the pool and a few Bud lts. At the Sawgrass Marriott with my 2 boys, man this place is nice.....especially for $89 night.
> If anyone wants a great price on a St Bernard my cousin just got 1 into her shop, he is thuper cute!


----------



## Paul G

Decided to go just not staying the whole weekend as planned before.

Should have the following for sale/trade:

Powder Blue tincs (two lines....F1s from WC '97 imports & Nabors X Bill Wertz)
Cobalt tincs (Bill Wertz X JL Exotics)
Azureus tincs (Nabors unrelated)
Yellowback tincs (Infroneato X Bill Wertz)
Alanis tincs (F1s from SNDF 2009 imports)
"SI" E. anthonyi (2008 SNDF German import line)
Sapasoa/Black A. bassleri (INIBICO/Tor Linbo line F2s)
Maybe some others I'm not remembering right now.

Looking for some females....Intermedius imitator, Bastimentos pumilio, & Man Creek pumilio.

I might want some FG vents Zach.



zBrinks said:


> I think everyone should post what they'll have available, if anything. We'll have whatever is on the website at the time. Frog availability can be viewed here:
> 
> Pet frogs for sale | Josh's Frogs
> 
> If anyone would like anything, we'd be more than happy to hold it for them.


----------



## Vinnner

Cleaned the frog closet a little today:

1 24" dual T5HO Aquason fixture with two bulbs - 24$
1 Dual CF Exo Hood - 20$
2 Single CF Exo Hoods - 12$

Take all of them for $60

Vinny


----------



## travisc

Does anyone need any wingless D. melanogaster? If so, PM me. I've got enough flies booming to at LEAST make up 7-8 cultures. $4 each delivered to Daytona. They will be producing like mad by show time if I make them up in the next few days.


----------



## Feelin Froggy

Hey guys. I'll be there as well... Vending with a friend. We've been vendors there for YEARS!! I haven't gone in at least but will be there this year. We won't have animals but tons of viv supplies, feeders, etc... I would be interested in meeting with anyone after the show. I usually get stuck hanging with my buddies snake people LOL!! would be great to hang out with some froggers!!!

BTW... I don't think Bill Schwinn is coming this year. I talked to him yesterday and saud he wasnt coming. Maybe he will change his mind and show up anyway. He has tons of gorgeous animals!!! Bill if you read this... The people have spoken lol.


----------



## randommind

Any word on if SNDF will be vending?


----------



## markpulawski

randommind said:


> Any word on if SNDF will be vending?


Yes they will.

Interesting read in the rules, it stated all poisen arrow frogs must be CB and be sold by the breeder, no middle man or 3rd party sales. I know last year there were a few WC animals, it would be interesting to know if this rule was in place last year.

whooshnooshkaboobin


----------



## billschwinn

markpulawski said:


> Yes they will.
> 
> Interesting read in the rules, it stated all poisen arrow frogs must be CB and be sold by the breeder, no middle man or 3rd party sales. I know last year there were a few WC animals, it would be interesting to know if this rule was in place last year.
> 
> whooshnooshkaboobin


Yes it was, but you would'nt know it looking at LLL 's table.


----------



## randommind

So...I will be bringing down some cb basti for another member, does our transaction need to take place off-site or can we meet at the show?


----------



## Vinnner

Wonderin the same as wes? 

Wes how many bast you have available? 

Vinny


----------



## billschwinn

The show promoter Wayne Hill will not let animals in except vendors animals. 
The hotels also have a no animal policy, so proceed being forewarned.


----------



## randommind

Vinnner said:


> Wes how many bast you have available?


None, bringing down three and they are pre-sold.


----------



## markpulawski

I think meeting people at hotels would be the way to go, if you are both going to the show why would anyone want to risk shipping, let alone pay for it. Common sense should make this pretty easy to figure out, is an animal show going to let someone bring animals in...hell no. Can I put a few frogs in deli cups in my carry on and take them into my room, sure, It's easy to be discreet.


----------



## zBrinks

I spoke with Marcus yesterday, and he's up for a frog get-together Saturday night.


----------



## baita83

does anyone know what time the doors open for the show it only has dates on their website not times


----------



## billschwinn

baita83 said:


> does anyone know what time the doors open for the show it only has dates on their website not times


Usually opens at ten AM.


----------



## joshsfrogs

Here's what we will have for Daytona. Can't wait to see everyone there!

Daytona Show SPECIAL!








CBB Phyllobates Vittatus - good sized sub-adults
Normally $40ea - 4 for $100!

Dendrobates leucomelas - $40ea
Dendrobates leucomelas 'British Guyana' - $40ea
Dendrobates auratus 'Costa Rican' - $40ea, 3 for $100
Dendrobates auratus 'Nicaraguan' - $30ea, 4 for $100
Dendrobates auratus 'Panamanian Green and Bronze' - $30ea
Dendrobates tinctorius 'Cobalt' - $50ea, 4 for $150
Dendrobates tinctorius 'Citronella' - $50ea, 4 for $150
Dendrobates tinctoirus 'Inferalanis - $50ea
Dendrobates tinctorius 'Powder Blue' - $50ea, 4 for $150
Dendrobates tinctorius 'Brazilian Yellow Head' - $50ea
Dendrobates tinctorius 'Yellowback' - $50ea
Dendrobates tinctorius 'Bakhuis' - $50ea, 4 for $150
Ranitomeya ventrimaculata 'Sean Stweart' - $40ea, 4 for $120
Ranitomeya ventrimaculata 'Quality Captives' - $40ea, 4 for $120
Ranitomeya ventrimaculata 'Understory' - $40ae, 4 for $120
Phyllobates bicolor 'Green Leg' - $50ea, 4 for $150
Phyllobates vittatus - $40ea, 4 for $100!
Plus, several varieties of Pacman Frogs and Tree Frogs!

To preorder, please email us at [email protected].


----------



## zBrinks

How many people were up for a get-together Saturday night? We need to decide on a bar or something to meet up at!


----------



## Feelin Froggy

I'm up for meeting. I'm meeting and working the show with some people... If you puck a spot let us know.

I will be vending at the Rep Cal booth. If you need supplements come see us.

I'm also bringing a bunch of 32oz melo and hydei cultures if you need them. If anyone needs and driftwood pieces of leaf litter let me know. I can bring them into the show and save shipping. If you let me know by Thursday I can accommodate any size order.

See you guys there!!!

JP


----------



## Vinnner

Zach,

are you guys bringing supplies as well? Films cans, leaf litter, culture media, and ff cups?

Also if anyone is interested, I have an extra female Cristo from 2011 Imports. I will post picks shortly.


----------



## eldalote2

I still have the male intermedius for sale. Looks like we have some new people who weren't at Sara's meeting so I thought I would offer


----------



## zBrinks

Vinnner said:


> Zach,
> 
> are you guys bringing supplies as well? Films cans, leaf litter, culture media, and ff cups?


 We will have supplies there, as well. We can't fit everything we sell into a 12x8 trailer, so if there's something you know you want, let me know and I can set it aside.


----------



## zBrinks

Feelin Froggy said:


> If anyone needs and driftwood pieces of leaf litter let me know. I can bring them into the show and save shipping.
> JP


 I could use some nice driftwood for a few 24x18x24 exos. They'll be set up for tincs, so I'd like some really cool pieces they could climb on and such. How much are you selling it for?


----------



## Feelin Froggy

I can email you some pics of some of the better pieces I have in stock and you can pick what you like. Just PM me your email addy.

I'll also have MOST OF my leaf litter with me... Live oaks, magnolias, sea grapes, strangler figs, ficus elastica... might have some indian almonds left.

I could also use a few film cups and tropical springs (any sp.).

Thanks!!!

JP


----------



## Vinnner

@ zach. I could use 25 blacj film cans and 25 clear w/ suction cups, 20 ff cups/lids and media.

@feelin froggy. Would love to grab a bunch of magnolia and live oak. If you could pm me with prices that be great!

Thanks. 

Vinny


----------



## zBrinks

We're leaving today, so if anyone has anything they'd like us to bring, let me know in the next few hours.


----------



## zBrinks

Well, we're almost done packing up!

Mention this thread at our table, and get 10% off natural cork flats! I just packed a BIG box into the trailer.


----------



## eldalote2

See you guys at the show! Bring a bathing suit!


----------



## Bonobo

You guys think there will be any vendors selling brom's and other vivarium suitable plants?


----------



## SeFruitFlies

I will absolutely be attending along with my business partner Marcus from Simply Natural Dart Frogs. Be sure to stop by and mention dendroboard and I'm sure we can work something out. We'll definitely have a great show of darts...


----------



## billschwinn

Bonobo said:


> You guys think there will be any vendors selling brom's and other vivarium suitable plants?


Booth #2, my friend Ray Gurgui should have quite a few broms.


----------



## Feelin Froggy

Wish my stock dealers permit would have come in by now. I'm sure Bills buddy will have some cool stuff though!!


----------



## Bonobo

Good stuff!

I'm the guy you sold the male basti to at the last Tampa show btw! He's doing great.. hoping to find him a wifey soon!


----------



## billschwinn

Bonobo said:


> Good stuff!
> 
> I'm the guy you sold the male basti to at the last Tampa show btw! He's doing great.. hoping to find him a wifey soon!


I am glad to see the Basti again, he is a nice one. If and when you get them producing I call Dibbs on a few! Keep meposted, Bill


----------



## Paul G

Still have some frogs for sale/trade:

Powder Blue tincs (F1s from WC 1997 imports from Hillside Herps) (4 months of age)

Powder Blue tincs (Patrick Nabors X Bill Wertz) (2-4 months of age)

Cobalt tincs (Bill Wertz X JL Exotics) (2-6 months of age)

Santa Isabel E. anthonyi (2008 SNDF German import line) (Very well started 3-5 months old...some calling already...not sexable)

Sapasoa/Black A. bassleri (INIBICO/Tor Linbo line F2s) (3-4 months old) 




Paul G said:


> Decided to go just not staying the whole weekend as planned before.
> 
> Should have the following for sale/trade:
> 
> Powder Blue tincs (two lines....F1s from WC '97 imports & Nabors X Bill Wertz)
> Cobalt tincs (Bill Wertz X JL Exotics)
> Azureus tincs (Nabors unrelated)
> Yellowback tincs (Infroneato X Bill Wertz)
> Alanis tincs (F1s from SNDF 2009 imports)
> "SI" E. anthonyi (2008 SNDF German import line)
> Sapasoa/Black A. bassleri (INIBICO/Tor Linbo line F2s)
> 
> Looking for some females....Intermedius imitator, Bastimentos pumilio, & Man Creek pumilio.


----------



## John1451

Bill, youre not going? 

John


----------



## Paul G

billschwinn said:


> Booth #2, my friend Ray Gurgui should have quite a few broms.


Ray Gurgui/Thunder Bay Herp
Thunder Bay Herp | Thunder Bay Herp


----------



## billschwinn

John1451 said:


> Bill, youre not going?
> 
> John


I will be there in spirit!


----------



## MrFusion

Anyone going from the Tampa/Clearwater area? I can't make it and I'm going to kick myself if I miss out on some Benedicta and some Pumilio I've been looking for. If anyone is willing to grab some for me please shoot me a PM and we can work out the details.


----------



## John1451

billschwinn said:


> I will be there in spirit!


Yea YOU WILL!!!!!!!


----------



## Feelin Froggy

Hey guys. Come say hi. Tables 96 & 97. Right behind Joshs Frogs. Look for the big Repcal banner!!


----------



## zBrinks

Looks like it's going to be a pretty good show. Come out and talk frogs!

Ray has some pretty sweet broms. Come early, before I buy all of them 


There's a BBQ place within walking distance of the show we could meet at if people are up for hanging out after 5pm.


----------



## markpulawski

So anybody see anything really cool? Give me a reason to drive over.


----------



## Feelin Froggy

Nice meeting everyone!!! Always nice to be in good company!!!


----------



## billschwinn

No one brought a camera?


----------



## zBrinks

Ray took some video of our setup for you. I was so busy I neglected to take any pictures!


----------



## JimO

Josh had the best selection of darts, at least when I first got there Saturday afternoon. Marcus had some really nice terrilibis (and he might have sold a lot before I made it over). I picked up a nice group of bicolors (thanks Josh and Zach). I didn't see any pumilio at the show. If you were into ball pythons, rainbow boas, geckos, or albino baby alligators, it was awesome.

The alligators were $17,500 and my son saw something for $25k . I can see paying that much for a car, valuable coin or piece of art, but for a baby animal that could up and die one day - whew! I guess I'm not much of a risk taker. I know that coins don't reproduce, but they won't die on you.


----------



## Feelin Froggy

SNDF had pumilio up until about halfway through the day on sunday. Not a lot of darts. i only have pics of our setup. It was still a great show despite the lack of frogs. Its always fun to meet people from the forum... Zach, Josh, Marcus, Chris, and many others... ALL very cool people!! 

Looking forward to meeting some more at the FIRE show in Orlando in a few weeks!!

Those albino gators were pretty cool!!! But $17,500!! Wow!! I had a buddy offer him 10k and he was turned down!! In this economy... I think I would have taken the money!!!


----------

